# Mitsubishi mxt225 paddock sweeper



## Nick cook (Jul 4, 2018)

I have just purchased a Mitsubishi next 225 and 4ft Fleming topper now looking to purchase a paddock sweeper was wondering what’s my best option and also if it would cope with a 5 ft sweeper or would it have to be a 4 ft?
Any help would be much appreciated.

Nick


----------



## sixbales (May 18, 2011)

Hello Nick, welcome to the tractor forum.

I cannot find any information on a Mitsubishi MXT225 tractor. How many PTO Horsepower does your tractor have?? Once you have determined the HP available from your tractor's PTO system, then match it to the sweeper HP requirements to operate it.


----------



## RC Wells (Dec 26, 2008)

I believe the engine horsepower on the MXT 225 is 22, that would put the PTO at about 17 horsepower. The only paddock sweepers I have seen are from the UK and do not fare well in my area. Usually purchased by horse breeders that want picture postcard paddocks, then given up on after a season when they cannot find parts or anyone that is willing to work on an oversize lawn sweeper.

I have seen versions with their own engines, and they are pulled by garden tractors and turf tractors. Only seen one that was PTO powered, and the gearbox failed because the owner was attempting to sweep a grass paddock with grass more than 4 inches high.

If you are in the UK locate a dealer and go over what is available. If you are in the States go to a golf course equipment dealer that handles professional golf course debris vacuums and sweepers. Ask a lot of questions and be sure whatever you choose has a parts and service source nearby. These are high maintenance items.


----------

